# Finding playtesters?



## grislyeye (Nov 25, 2016)

What are good places online to find or advertise for play-testers? How you play-test stuff for your publications?


----------



## LordEntrails (Nov 27, 2016)

Have you tried the sub-forum http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?49-Gamers-Seeking-Gamers

Also, try your local gaming store. Both running games there and check the bulletin board for groups and gamers.

Myself, I do most all of mine through FG Con and FG Daze, but that's because I use Fantasy Grounds.


----------

